# Mounting gropro to board?



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

POV is boring as shit unless edited well so im looking at getting a few 'more unique' angles.

I understand the issues with bumpy/shaky footage being mounted directly to the board and also the issues of losing cameras and mounts failing but im not interested in a full session of recordings from it, mainly just to have extra angled footage to cut into..

Ive read the abrasive tabs are useless and heard mixed reports on the suction cup and the surfboard mount..
Whats the best mount to use for board mounting and where/how did you do it?

On a side note im looking forward to getting the gropro hero5 black and stabilizer because the best footage is always when following or being followed by someone else filming but im also looking at running a hero sessions off board and perhaps another off head mostly filming back to face shots..
Between the 3 shots i should be able to edit some awesome solo footage when not filming my mates or having extra shots to cut to when being filmed..

Cheers


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Duct tape that shit.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't think I'd trust that surf board mount and depending on the board, the footage might not be the great anyway. You couldn't mount it too far out on the nose or the footage would be shaky as hell from the chatter of the board. You'd have to mount it close to the front binding and if the nose had too much rise, again the footage would probably suck.

Best bet might be a belt type mount around the top of your boot. I think that would probably work for me, but then again, I cinch my boots down tight around the ankle and leave the tops pretty loose, so that top of my boot really isn't moving all that much. I might give it a shot this upcoming season and see what it looks like.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Here's my two videos from old times (Go pro 1). You can see the angle, and what happens with suction cup.
I'd probably go with eith adhesive, or surf mount. Also, don't put on the tip(too shaky). Put it closer to center.

Part1 :




Part2 :


----------



## modman (Mar 3, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> Best bet might be a belt type mount around the top of your boot.


That's a pretty neat idea. I almost lost my camera trying to secure it to the top sheet. Will have to give a DIY boot mount a try.


----------

